# TOTUGers May 2016 meeting.



## Roy&Eira (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Please let me know if you wish to be removed from our distribution list.

Our next meeting is four weeks away and will be at:-
East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)
Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting. 
Date - Sunday May 29 2016
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 

I have a PC and Basil has provided the Projection equipment for our presenters to use.
TUG has provided a free years membership for a door prize.
We need someone to provide refreshments. Eira and I will bring some water and white wine.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – Roy & Eira - Costa Rica with the family
3:30 – Mike & Dori – Trip to Vietnam
4:00 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	


Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.

If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## Dori (Mar 17, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing everyone!

Dori and Mike


----------



## Roy&Eira (Mar 31, 2016)

*TOTUGers April 2016 meeting postponed.*

Hi Everyone,

Unfortunately we must reschedule our meeting planed for April 17, 2016.

We can no longer use the venue planned. We will contact you all as soon as we have an alternative date established, likely in late May.

 Please let me know if you wish to be removed from our distribution list.

Yours

Roy & Eira


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 31, 2016)

*Let us know the new date when you have one*

I have not gone before and first saw your Toronto / GTA meeting last fall 

Will try to come in spring 2016 if I don't have a conflict


----------



## dmurray007 (Mar 31, 2016)

*GTA Tugs*

Be interested in meeting depending on date


----------



## Roy&Eira (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Just a reminder that our April 17 meeting had to be rescheduled.

Our next meeting will now be at:-
East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)
Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting. 
Date - Sunday May 29 2016
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 

I have a PC and Basil has provided the Projection equipment for our presenters to use.
TUG has provided a free years membership and DEA have provided a fee exchange certificate for door prizes. DAE has sent us some information and promotion material for all participants.
We need someone to provide refreshments. Eira and I will bring some water and white wine.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – Mike & Dori – Trip to Vietnam
3:30 – Roy & Eira - Costa Rica with the family &/or Cabo San Lucas with friends.
4:00 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	


Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.

If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.   


Yours
Roy & Eira


----------



## Cdn Gal (May 7, 2016)

Do any Tuggers live in Eastern Ontario?  I have a venue if anyone would like to meet as well!  Thank you


----------

